# 2100 acre lease in N Mitchell County



## kgunz11 (Jun 28, 2011)

2100 Acre trophy managed hunting lease in North Mitchell county looking for members. I'll probably be looking for 8 members for the 2011-2012 season.

Combination of planted pine, small bottom area with cypress/hardwoods and some upland hardwoods. Fields currently planted in cotton and peanuts make up around 1000 acres of the property. Most of the planted pine timber is mature chip-n-saw sized (25 years old) with 2 small areas of young pine timber (8-10 years old). There are natural water sources on the property.

Track is approximately 1 mile wide and 3 miles long (north-south) with a transmission line power line running North and South through the property.

Maximum number of members will be 15 with a cost of $800 per member. Currently we have a few members that were invited back this year, 2 of those guys never stepped foot on the property last year. One of them lives in Tennessee and only comes down a couple times per year. Two are doctors and don't hunt often. In the past, there were 4-5 guys that hunted with any regularity. We do have some that will NOT be invited back. For safety purposes, we don't allow any gun hunting from the ground during deer season, which also means no hunting from the truck window or ATV. There is 1 warning for this violation, if you get caught again, your membership will be revoked.

In a nutshell, we're a pretty easy going group of country boys that like to hunt, but we don't like getting shot at so safety is important.

This property IS trophy managed and has been for the last 3 years that I have been club president. It's my understanding that the 2 years prior it was as well. It has produced B&C and P&Y deer in the last 5 years and we have more on game cam. Members are allowed to kill 2 bucks with at least 4 points per side and 2 does. We have pics with multiple 2 yr old 8 pointers in the same frame. There is a small turkey population, a thriving natural bobwhite quail population, deer, duck, dove, and other small game. Predator hunting outside of deer season is encouraged.

We don't have designated areas, we all share and hunt together like a big family. I've never seen more than 6 people on the property on any given hunt. We're just now getting enough rain to justify planting some food plots and they will be going in this weekend. Additionally, we have a "whitetail sanctuary" on the property that is bowhunting only and that encompasses the northern most 350 acres or so of property. Guests (spouses and minor children under 15 are not considered guests and can come any time but shares the quota of a membership) are allowed on any month containing a 5th weekend and the month of January. Not really a whole lot of rules, we just seek like minded individuals interested in promoting the growth and development of our deer herd.

If you are interested in joining, seeing the property, or have additional questions, you can contact me (Bobby Keigans) by email: kgunz11@msn.com 
or by phone 229-330-4867.


----------



## kgunz11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Still searching...


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 2, 2011)

Questions have been asked about club stands and breaking the dues into 2 payments.

We have multiple shoot house tower stands on the property, several ladder stands, and several lock on stands.

Yes, you can join the club with a $400 down payment and the additional $400 at the beginning of hunting season.


----------



## hangman2459 (Jul 3, 2011)

i want in...grew up in baconton..have a 50 hp tractor and all the attachments    i put in food plots  etc


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 4, 2011)

Replied to your PM Sir.


----------



## huckleberrybo (Aug 15, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## huckleberrybo (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry meant emailed you


----------



## Curly (Aug 16, 2011)

Camp area etc?


----------



## zipity (Sep 29, 2011)

Can you private message me the exact location.  I am near county line and 112


----------



## kgunz11 (Sep 29, 2011)

Club is full this year. Might be looking for new folks next year.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 13, 2011)

Where in north Mitchell Co is it?  I know you are full now, but e-mail me if there is an opening for next year.  More interested in the quail than anything.  My family is from Mitchell co and we have property there on the river just north of Baconton where I do most of my deer hunting and turkey hunting.  I am an attorney in Albany .


----------



## kgunz11 (Dec 13, 2011)

North property line is River Road. It runs for 3 miles South between GA 3 and MLK.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 13, 2011)

Did Ronnie Warren used to be in this hunting club?


----------



## kgunz11 (Dec 14, 2011)

No.


----------



## Rainman6789 (Dec 17, 2011)

If you have any spots available for next year please pm me or call me 229 516 3312 im a EMT in Grady County


----------



## jpayers (Dec 18, 2011)

*Openings for 2012-2013 Season*

Hello Bobby,

Please call or email me if you have any openings for 2012 season. I am very interested !!

Thanks, Jay (850) 510-8199


----------



## kgunz11 (Dec 18, 2011)

We'll be renewing in April for 2012. At that time, membership requires a $400 deposit at that time then the remaining $400 before deer season starts. I'll update this thread as the time draws near.


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm also very interested.  Will keep an eye out for the next posting.  I'm a wildlife biologist with a tractor.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 23, 2011)

E-mail sent.


----------



## cuernos1 (Dec 28, 2011)

How do I reach you? I am ready sight unseen to join!
Email cuernos1@juno.com


----------



## kgunz11 (May 15, 2012)

We have 6 openings in the club for the 2012-2013 season. It takes a $400 deposit to secure your spot then $400 by September 1st. We have several club stands currently but we encourage members to bring their own in an effort to cover more ground. Some are tower stands, some ladder stands, some lock on, and some tri-pods. There are several food plots on the property I didn't mark to prevent cluttering the map. If you're interested in joining you can contact me via email with any questions you may have.

kgunz11@msn.com

Please read my posts in this thread so you aren't asking questions I've already answered.

I've attached a photo from Google Earth. 
white line = power line
red line = property boundry
blue line = archery only area
pink dots = current club stands (most of them anyway)
yellow line = block behind land owners home we don't hunt out of respect of his home


----------



## kgunz11 (May 15, 2012)

To give a better idea of the scale of the property, the round field just above the yellow box is a 200 acre pivot.


----------



## southerndraw (May 15, 2012)

Kgunz11, why don't you guys take the yellow block and make that an archery only area also, with a buffer out of bow range of the land owners home. Just a thought... looks like a nice piece...


----------



## kgunz11 (May 16, 2012)

southerndraw said:


> Kgunz11, why don't you guys take the yellow block and make that an archery only area also, with a buffer out of bow range of the land owners home. Just a thought... looks like a nice piece...



That might very well be something we can do. I'll look into that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 18, 2012)

We still have 3 slots left in the club for the 2012-2013 hunting season.


----------



## Baxley88 (Jul 21, 2012)

Does the camp have power and water? Will you allow guests this season? Do you have any pics from the property?


----------



## outsideman (Jul 21, 2012)

..Bunkhouse?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 22, 2012)

Baxley88 said:


> Does the camp have power and water? Will you allow guests this season? Do you have any pics from the property?



There isn't officially a "camp" We have a tractor barn where 2 other groups have brought up a camper. It's had electricity there in the past but work may be needed to bring that back up to spec. It does have water. I have not put out a camera yet this year but some of the members are getting some nice bucks on scout cams. We do not allow guests. The property is a trophy managed hunt club that caters to its membership.


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 22, 2012)

outsideman said:


> ..Bunkhouse?
> Thanks, Mike



No, there isn't a bunkhouse but several hotels within a 10 minute drive.


----------



## gahunter21 (Jul 24, 2012)

e-mail sent


----------



## backwoods bandit (Feb 5, 2015)

*any openigs for 2015 season*

do you still have lease


----------

